# MSXML 4.0 not properly installed



## battyrr42 (Sep 28, 2007)

i recently bought age of mythology and it worked on my first computer but then i upgraded and now when i try to start the game is says that MSXML 4.0 is not properly installed and it wont run does anyone no how i can fix this plz help. :sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF.

Try installing MSXML 4.0 SP2: https://www.microsoft.com/downloads...2B-B4F2-46DA-B4B6-C5D7485F2B42&displaylang=en

Please don't post your question in more than one forum. I have removed your thread in the Windows XP support forum.


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe that MSXML installation program is included on one of the game disks. Intall it.
EDIT: eneles was quicker


----------



## battyrr42 (Sep 28, 2007)

thank u for removing it from that other forum. i wasnt sure were that question fit in. i will be more careful of my placement next time. thanks for the welcome and i will try some of ure ideas now


----------

